# New Car- Need help



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

So Ive had my new car just over 2 months now and Im looking for some help on how to look after her.

Its a 62 plate Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition in Lime Green




























Ive not given her a proper clean yet, I use my local jet wash as living in a flat is a pain going up an down in the lift with buckets etc

Im a total newbie to this but really want to get into it. Any help anyone can give is much appreciated - products to use etc

With it being Lime Green Pearlescent paint not too sure if theres certain products I should be using?

Thanks in advance,
Ashley :wave:

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Swap you car with me and I'll look after it 
You can get a product called optimum no rinse which is a waterless wash which is good for the drier less dirtier months but this weather from my experience you really are going to need a hose and jet wash..
Anyone else have ideas


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice car mate where you located?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome 

Lovely car and colour, best bet is befriend someone on here who's local to you that will be delighted to keep your car clean


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

+^ whats your location buddy


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Im from Edinburgh, so if theres anyone local feel free to give her a good clean (the car not me) haha


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

No water supply, nightmare  Could you use a friend/relatives water supply?

I'd say get yourself a decent pressure washer and snow foam lance for a start if you can get easier access to water. A large amount of swirls happen during the wash process so avoiding touching your paint until its almost clean is always a good place to start, prevention is better than cure 

Love this colour by the way  Think I have seen you registered on vxro as well?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Look into a product called ONR... I use it for when I want to give the cars a quick clean without all the water / snow foam etc etc...

It's very quick, easy and a really good product...

Oh, and welcome along... 

:wave:

:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's a lovely colour that, Nice wee car too. Liked those ever since i saw the one on Top Gear! :thumb: 

You'll get allot of good advice here about how to wash it etc, Have a good browse for tips (Not you Tips, don't get too excited ) and although the colour charged waxes are a myth to some extent, i would find it very hard NOT to use Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub on that  

(It's a lovely wax to use & not too expensive. Dodo Juices first and still one of their best)


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarah said:


> No water supply, nightmare  Could you use a friend/relatives water supply?
> 
> I'd say get yourself a decent pressure washer and snow foam lance for a start if you can get easier access to water. A large amount of swirls happen during the wash process so avoiding touching your paint until its almost clean is always a good place to start, prevention is better than cure
> 
> Love this colour by the way  Think I have seen you registered on vxro as well?


I can go to my parents and use the hose there etc Which I'l prob do when I want to give the car a proper clean. Only good thing about the flat is theres an underground car park which is ideal for waxing etc

Thanks very much  Im in VXRO aswell yes


The Cueball said:


> Look into a product called ONR... I use it for when I want to give the cars a quick clean without all the water / snow foam etc etc...
> 
> It's very quick, easy and a really good product...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I will look it up 

Thanks for the welcome also :wave:



rtjc said:


> It's a lovely colour that, Nice wee car too. Liked those ever since i saw the one on Top Gear! :thumb:
> 
> You'll get allot of good advice here about how to wash it etc, Have a good browse for tips (Not you Tips, don't get too excited ) and although the colour charged waxes are a myth to some extent, i would find it very hard NOT to use Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub on that
> 
> (It's a lovely wax to use & not too expensive. Dodo Juices first and still one of their best)


The colour is lovely especially on a sunny day and when its nice and shiny (which it most definitely is not atm)

Ive got dodo juice lube and clay bars- havent used them yet though. So will have a look for that thanks


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice car fella and love the colour and welcome to dw.
as said you will get loads of help and advice on how bset to keep it looking good


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Excluding the wash process with some have already mentioned I've found on my Java Green S3 which is similar to yours that sealants offer a better look, this was before it was machine polished using Chemical Guys Black Light and Chemical Guys Lava:



















Got some more pictures from our open day which I'll try and find


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Im not a "fella" Bazz but thanks :lol:
I'l have a good look through the forum over the weekend 

That looks luuuuush Jen!! Might need to invest in some of that! What was it you used?


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice car. Look into Dodo juice Low on Eau. brilliant if you live in flats etc. no need for rinsing.


----------



## Derek78 (Dec 20, 2012)

How to look after her?? its mean its your first car. If is every time with then why you need worry for that. You can hire some one for look after, it is final solution.
By the way nice car and color also.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

A full de-contamination first off, then...get a decent ceramic sealant (I recommend Cquartz UK ) to protect your paintwork, then have a play with whatever waxes, glazes, etc you want to; knowing that underneath still protected for 2years+ 

Andy


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I had the car 2 weeks and somebody keyed it  

Not sure if there is anything out there that may help protect it from something like that?


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

x-ashley-x said:


> Well I had the car 2 weeks and somebody keyed it
> 
> Not sure if there is anything out there that may help protect it from something like that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Through the paintwork? (as a rough guide, can you catch it with your finger nail?) Or, if possibley- get one of the supporters on here to have a look at it? Stevie at Black Magic is spot on. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

bloody gorgeous berg


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

:argie: Very nice i was near to buying one of these for myself

Have Fun with your new toy 
:thumb:


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> Through the paintwork? (as a rough guide, can you catch it with your finger nail?) Or, if possibley- get one of the supporters on here to have a look at it? Stevie at Black Magic is spot on. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Yeh it needed a respray- all sorted now though.



Kev_mk3 said:


> bloody gorgeous berg


Thanks very much 



GLN said:


> :argie: Very nice i was near to buying one of these for myself
> 
> Have Fun with your new toy
> :thumb:


How come you didn't go for it in the end?


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

x-ashley-x said:


> How come you didn't go for it in the end?


Decided to look for a Astra VXR Nurburgring instead just seemed better i thought

But they look great small cars :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice car mate!


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

GLN said:


> Decided to look for a Astra VXR Nurburgring instead just seemed better i thought
> 
> But they look great small cars :thumb:


I do like the astra but a 2.0 was a bit much for me being in town all the time.

Very nice cars though!

Thanks TopSport 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

I washed the car today and spotted this....










The paint on the passenger side wing mirror is starting to crack! Not happy to say the least!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

x-ashley-x said:


> I washed the car today and spotted this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was trying to work out what this was,

Then I come to the conclusion that its shrek's ear:speechles


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

I know him well!


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

x-ashley-x said:


> I know him well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Is the car still in warrantee to get this sorted?


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> Is the car still in warrantee to get this sorted?


Its only 2 months old so I would hope so

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

x-ashley-x said:


> Its only 2 months old so I would hope so
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Then they should take full responsibility for it, being Christmas Eve tomorrow they may be closed but when there open, show them and ask for another car during the mean time


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeh I need my car for work so if they are going to need it for a few days then I'l need a courtesy car in the mean time


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Am i right in saying you had a red corsa too?...

And second ad be right back into vaux showing the mirror, look's as though the paint was applied before the base was ready,which give's me the conclusion that your wing mirror has been damaged and repaired before sale.


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> Am i right in saying you had a red corsa too?...
> 
> And second ad be right back into vaux showing the mirror, look's as though the paint was applied before the base was ready,which give's me the conclusion that your wing mirror has been damaged and repaired before sale.


You would be correct indeed 

I would hope not as the car was brand new and built to order had to wait 2months for it to come from the factory.

Seen alot of people have had this issue on vxr online seems like a commin problem unfortunately 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone recommend me a good sealant/polish for use after clay bar?


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

There are many many sealants and waxes out there.. Everyone has their own preferred products. I use FK1000p with a couple of coats of Collinite 476s. It gives a great water beading and sheeting.... The water just glides of the vehicle and your get good durability. I'm sure others on here will provide you with guidance on other products and their experiences...

Welcome by the way and nice looking car.. Hope you get the paint defects sorted.....


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, in your situation with the limited access to water/hoses I'd stump up the cash and get it detailed and protected fully with a professional detailer near to you with a long lasting LSP/coating like Optimum Opticoat 2.0 or similar that you can maintain using ONR and just the one bucket :thumb:


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Going to my parents to give it a proper clean so water isn't an issue theres a pressure washer and hose etc 



Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------

